# Configurations for a good server



## Orige (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi,
I like to know , what configurations for do a good server?
I have one good configuration:

Motherboard S775.P4 ASUS P5QPL-AM
INTEL CORE 2 DUO E7500 2.93GHZ 1066MHZ 3MB
4G memory 800mhz
320GB SATA II SAMSUNG 7200RPM
network card Broadcom NetXtreme BCM5722 Gigabit

How are your servers?

See ya


----------



## Ruler2112 (Apr 20, 2010)

You might want to qualify what the server is good for.  A setup for a number cruncher is much different than a mail server which is again different than for a file server.


----------



## Orige (Apr 20, 2010)

Then specify that your server is used.
The configuration which i've passed is for a server of Databases postgresql and server of files.


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 20, 2010)

Ruler2112 << I think Orige wants us to spoon feed him server configurations (probably real configuration preferred)

Ye, right, like we're going to give sensitive info....


----------



## Orige (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah killas, you understand me.


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 20, 2010)

Orige said:
			
		

> Yeah killas, you understand me.



dream on


----------



## Zare (Apr 20, 2010)

Your server isn't redundant in any way, single hard drive, no ecc memory, i presume since it's a custom build that it won't have any kind of sane dual power supply system, so you have equal number of points of failure like any $300 low-end desktop system.

Of course, if your database server would host some hobby projects, and your file server would host home multimedia stuff, add another hard drive into mirror, keep it UPS'd and you'll be fine.

I can't give you any hints until you tell us how many transactions do you expect, how many file hits, what kind of bandwidth, etc...in a nutshell, tell us what kind of environment will your server serve.

I've ran FreeBSD 5.x series on Olivetti Modula that had Pentium 200 MMX and 64 megs of EDO-RAM. It was my home gateway + apache + php + postgresql for my app development needs. It ran OK, considering i was it's sole user. However, i wouldn't put that as DB server in any company.


----------



## mix_room (Apr 21, 2010)

I would suggest something like the Oracle M9000. Should cover your need with space available for future upgrades.


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, I used to have an old Proliant (400mHz p-2, 1G ecc ram, 1x4G, 4x12G, 2x37G SCSI drives) running FreeBSD 6.1 as a file server.  It sounded like an F4J ingesting a flock of geese when it spun up those stupid 10kRPM drives, but it sure was slow.  Then one day the power supply caught fire and I had to find a new home for 90kg or so of scrap steel.


----------

